# My latest creation



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Just finished this - thought it quite slimming as it pulls you in on the cables - quite an easy slipover to knit!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

That is beautiful, the colour is gorgeous


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. I like the cables as well does look very slimming. wonderful job :thumbup:


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Love it! But I don't think even the cables could slim me down. LOL


----------



## GLOKO (Jul 30, 2012)

AWESOME ,love it


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! May I ask what pattern that is?


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

That is gorgeaus!! Where did you find the pattern? Your work is flawless.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Love it! But I don't think even the cables could slim me down. LOL


lol, same here sister, same here. lol.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is beautiful - love it!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Great work & what a lovely pattern! Would you share the source of the pattern, please?


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful vest!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Very sorry unable to share pattern much as I would like to - but guess if you were to knit a slipover I would be quite willing to type out the cable pattern if anyone would like it - it's 49 rows!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful the color is just perfect you work is just stunning


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

casey1952 said:


> Love it! But I don't think even the cables could slim me down. LOL


  You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

That's beautiful! Love the color you chose.


----------



## annehb (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd love to have the details of the centre of your vest--very attractive! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## thespinner (Apr 18, 2013)

Too Beautiful!!! You did a great job. Was this hand or machine knitted??


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow that would fit my daughter perfect. She is very thin and can not find things this beautiful to wear. Love the color.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your vest is exquisite!!!!!! Even the color is very becoming with that gorgeous cabling!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater Alpaca Issy. You did a lovely job. It looks like an updated classic that will in vogue forever. Congrats.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful, intriguing pattern. I LOVE that way the cables give it the shaping. Wonderful job you've done!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittinartist (May 29, 2013)

The pullover is beautiful and I certainly would like to give it a try. Beautiful work!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very pretty! Well done..


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

B e a u t I f u l vest and love the quality of the work. 

wonderful job. 

hugs from across
Marge


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

That is beautiful... I am so envious of someone that can wear that size!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Everybody has already said what I was going to say, so I will just say "Ditto" to everyone else's comments. I will just say one more thing, The cables fall right where I have my Biggest problem area, I could stretch those cables and no one would ever know a cable exists! That steroid I am on is a real "rounder" upper! I am now the shape of a giant marshmallow with toothpicks for legs and arms!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and yes, quite slimming. I love it.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

So beautiful...............


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its lovely, love cables


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, beautiful work!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you one and all or your lovely comments - will try and post just the cable pattern on here - it always worries me about copyright so people can make up their own pattern with this cable detail - it looks good when it all comes together - sorry its late here in UK so will have a go at doing it tomorrow!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Very well done! I love that pattern!


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

alpaca Issy said:


> Very sorry unable to share pattern much as I would like to - but guess if you were to knit a slipover I would be quite willing to type out the cable pattern if anyone would like it - it's 49 rows!


I would certainly appreciate that! Your work is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful! love the cabled mid-section!


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Wow ! Outstanding ! Beautiful work and very good choice of color !


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is gorgeous. And so figure flattering, if I had a figure to flatter.


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

peppermint pattie said:


> That is gorgeaus!! Where did you find the pattern? Your work is flawless.


Just found the pattern....It's in Bergere Mag'tricot Irlandais magazine no. 159....but written in French....you might find it in English...

Good luck...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work,beautiful aran. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I love sweater vests.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Would really appreciate that.



alpaca Issy said:


> Thank you one and all or your lovely comments - will try and post just the cable pattern on here - it always worries me about copyright so people can make up their own pattern with this cable detail - it looks good when it all comes together - sorry its late here in UK so will have a go at doing it tomorrow!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice...I love the design and style...


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Very Lovely. Can you share the pattern???


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

Where did you find that beautiful pattern. Beautiful.


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Red Robin said:


> Very Lovely. Can you share the pattern???


See page 3, you will find the info....


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work. I really love cables any side up. I'll be watching for the cable instructions


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

great job!! its lovely!


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

I would also love the cable pattern. Nothing I could wear, but would look lovely on my DIL. Thanks.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks so classy!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful and lovely work!!!! ;0)


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the color!!!


----------



## irishokie (May 21, 2013)

Wow, I love it and I, too, would love the pattern. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like the pattern . Could i please have the pattern for the cables in it. I hope i can figure it out. Thanks charlie


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

How very pretty! Your work is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very stylish. Love the color.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything about this is perfect. The style, the workmanship, the color. BTW, what yarn did you use?


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I found a link to the pattern in English. http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/mag-159-n-01-pull-sans-manches.html


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Love it! But I don't think even the cables could slim me down. LOL


I'm with you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the design


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the design, and you did such a beautiful job.
I think my GD would love one of these.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't know if the cables would be big enough to pull ME in! But what a lovely top. Pretty color, too. I love the design of this one. Thanks for posting and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

I just love it , and I'm sure it will look stunning on.


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

I love this pattern so much!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful detail, very striking.


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

Drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love that waist!


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

wow lovely work ,I would love this if I were slim .


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the waist detail.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the way it slims. Very nice knitting.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, my goodness! I just love your vest! You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful and I luv the color.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

It's all been said, but so lovely!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I would love what ever you would be share. You better make a copy to keep because I just know I'm not the only one who's going to say 'Yes, please!' 
And a Big Thank you!!!
It's gorgeous and so slimming!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful garment!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

pretty


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It is lovely!


----------



## hippyknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I love it! Enjoy all the compliments.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow,it looks great!!!!


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like it!  [email protected]


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> Love it! But I don't think even the cables could slim me down. LOL


Snap! :-D


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

If only!!!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

WOW! I love it, and I think it would be very slimming! Beautiful knitting job!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it's wonderful. Great pattern. I am impressed.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and your work is impeccable! Wonder if I'll ever get to your caliber!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just lovely.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Simply wonderful!


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

you did a great job in knitting it. i love the pattern you chose and also the colour.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, it is beautiful! I also would love to have the cable pattern. The rest I can figure out on my own, but that cable is absolutely stunning and so is your garment!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Stunning ...simply stunning.xo


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! This is gorgeous! I would very much like the 49 row cable pattern! ) Thank you!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is really stunning and you work is beautiful! Love the shaping :thumbup:


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd love to have the 49 rows. My daughter would adore this!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is a gorgeous sweater love the colour.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

alpaca Issy said:


> Very sorry unable to share pattern much as I would like to - but guess if you were to knit a slipover I would be quite willing to type out the cable pattern if anyone would like it - it's 49 rows!


YES that would work. Having the cable pattern would be very useful for lots of designs. If you have a book or source, you could tell us that, and those that care to, can spend the money to buy the book or pattern. Thanks for trying to help us all. This sweater is lovely!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanP (Dec 4, 2012)

Fabulous , really love it.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Your vest is fabulous! Such a classic style and a lovely way to use cables.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

How very nice. A classic design with a twist. The colour is so sensible & timeless ; will go over so many outfits and you could accessorize it with brighter scarves etc.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

alpaca Issy said:


> Just finished this - thought it quite slimming as it pulls you in on the cables - quite an easy slipover to knit!


How did you finish the bottom edge?  ........ the same edge as the neckline? How long is it? Where does it land?


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Really lovely


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> I found a link to the pattern in English. http://www.bergeredefrance.co.uk/mag-159-n-01-pull-sans-manches.html


Thanks....


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! How amazing is that!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is the nicest looking, most flattering looking vest I've seen! It would have to look so good on most everyone. Going to look this one up for sure.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A lovely garment!


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your latest creation is stunning,beautiful work,the cable pattern i have used on the back of a jacket.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I really like this. It does look as if it is a slimming fit.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wow you have done a beautiful job on this i love it!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Please post pattern thanks


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

AWESOME! SO attractive. Love the cables and the color!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

That is just lovely


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------

